# RB30DET ... ?



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

It been a while since my last post, been busy.
I was scouting around for RB20DET's when I found this insane news that blew my mind!     

RB30DET - http://www.meggala.com/nissanrb3css.htm

This is the info they post about it : 

RB30DET 
Bore & Stroke 
Capacity 
Power 
Compression 
Twin cam 
86 X 86 
2998 approx 
400ps + 
too much... @4000 
7.5 to 1 

The RB30DET is a hybrid of the Nissan RB series It is custom made by specalist tuners. 
This engine can produce 6-800 hp at low revs eg 7500 due to its capacity. 
It features in all types of Skyline there are three variants of it RB 20/30 RB25/30 RB26/30 
This engine uses the block of the Australia only engine theRB30 which is Single Cam 
This mean the cylinder head featured on the engine.The rb25 and 26 both sit without to much problem 
but the rb20 requires extensive work to both block and head for it to fit.     


RB30ET 
Bore & Stroke 
Capacity 
Power 
Compression 
Single cam 
86 X 85 
2962 
200ps @5600 
27.0kg's @4000 
8.5 to 1 

The RB30ET is the Turbo model of the Australian Nissan RB series Its a single cam 3.0 liter. 
This engine makes 400 hp fairly easy and has made 800 hp it has run 9.4 down the 1/4 mile in a Commodore. 
This engine was used exclusively in the Holden (GM) commodore 1986-1988.It came in manual or automatic.    

Three questions come too mind off the bat.
1.) Where in the hell do you find one of these RB30DET Twin Cam Motors and for how much?
2.) Will these pass smog in the US?
3.) How much mods need to been done to get into the 92 240SX Engine Bay!?

Can anyone help with info on this, I am still waiting on a response from the site?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Three questions come too mind off the bat.
1.) Where in the hell do you find one of these RB30DET Twin Cam Motors and for how much?
2.) Will these pass smog in the US?
3.) How much mods need to been done to get into the 92 240SX Engine Bay!?

1. Probably from specialty tuners like JUN or Signal Auto, or probably the easiest way is to find a RB30ETand fit a RB25 or RB26 Head onto it. It'll probably cost a whole lot, don't be surprised

2. No more than an rb26 will, so if you can sneak in money for an rb26 to pass, an rb30 will pass.

3. Heck, nobody knows, for all we know it might not even hit. Its such a rarity that nobody has had the resources to actually attempt the swap. I'm sure though it will require all custom fabbed parts and god knows how much modification to the chassis, in other words, lets hope you have a lot of money and know a lot of people who are experienced in this line of work.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i believe it was on www.nissansilvia.com (or it might have been www.zilvia.net) that a guy swapped the RB30ET (rom the AUS R31) into his S13 coupe. he did a complete DIY on it so just go search for it there. it should be under projects or something of the other.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

like eysip posted.. i thought rb30's only existed in AUS..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Only in Australia. They are rare here so you have a snowballs chance in hell of getting one. Not to mention the RB30DET as you need the RB26DET head.
I suppose you can try and import one from here though. Wont pass US emissions though.


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

yes , tight


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there was a skyline in a recent magazine that had the RB30DET in it. i dont remember what mag or month or what model skyline tho.


----------



## UGLY93blackSER (Sep 13, 2003)

*RB30det*

Go to:

http://www.meggala.com/RB30head.htm

Pics of the RB frankenstein and info.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Went to that site UGLY93blackSER already, thats where I found out about it. The issue I run into now is finding someone to turn an RB20DET or RB25DET into an RB30DET or an RB31DET. I know there are kits but I need to find people who will do that machine work. 
So the only way to get an RB30DET or 31DET is to rig a smog outlet?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

import one from Aussie land............


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Are there companies over there that will do that?
Cany anyone get me linx?


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

92 240SX KA24DE said:


> *Cany anyone get me linx? *


www.google.com


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drummer5 said:


> *www.google.com *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*PWN3D!!1!!!*


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

IIRC, the RB30 was only used in a certain model of Holden.It is popular to swap a RB26DETT in place of it over there.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There was a thread on these forums and a guy from Adelaide - South Australia made a post about it. He specializes in RB30 block conversions so do a search and maybe give him a try.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18090&perpage=15&pagenumber=4


----------

